# Seperation issues



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So Vincent has been the dream dog so far, pooped in the house a sum total of once, no weeing in the house for over 2 months and he has no/little interest with trying to destroy our house!

But we're really having issues with seperation  To begin with he was an angel, could go into his crate at night and no whining or barking until 6:30/7am. But over the past month it's like he's regressed and has really started to have issues with being left alone. 
He barks and howls all night, even if I go to the toilet during the day (at weekends) with the door closed he scratches the door and barks really loudly and sounds very paniced.
Strangely it seems to be more when I'm about, I work full time so he's without me during the day (boyfriend works shifts so tends to be the primary carer!). Is it because he knows I go away during the day so when I'm with him he's extra clingy? He's started to get a little possesive of me, if I am sitting on the sofa he jumps up and sits on/right up next to me and gets grumpy if my boyfriend tries to sit with me (no growling, just huff huff noises).

I'm really worried that this is the start of maybe more serious separation issues, we had hoped to be able to leave him alone 4 hours at the most on weekdays (hiring a dog walker/sitter for the afternoon) but if he's having issues being alone we will of course have to rethink to accomidate what is best for him.

Should we move his crate into the bedroom? He's in the kitchen right now.

I just want a happy little man! It breaks my heart to see him sad


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Ruth

Sorry to hear you're having these problems - you must be really worried about little Vince 

I can't really help but I'm sure someone on here will have some great advise. Hope you nip it in the bud soon and have your happy little boy back!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Ruth have a read of this from our cockapoo Owners website:

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_training_home_alone_cockapoos.html

Members of our website can also take advantage of speaking to our ADPT trainer and Behaviourist this Thursday on our FB page which will be live chat from 7-9p.m


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Ruth

What a worry for you...Betty is / has been a bit clingy and will follow me from room to room and even wants to follow me into the bathroom - although lately it's more like she will just keep checking I'm still around rather than standing guard over me..sometimes she gets a bit barky when I leave for work but I normally give her a kong with food in it and she is OK...my dog walker says she is always fine by the time she is picked up . I do get the biggest 'welcome home .every night... fortunately I do not have any night time issues ( so far..)
It can be difficult to differentiate between your dog just loving you and SA...
I hope it is just a phase for you...
Good Luckx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Ruth
> 
> What a worry for you...Betty is / has been a bit clingy and will follow me from room to room and even wants to follow me into the bathroom - although lately it's more like she will just keep checking I'm still around rather than standing guard over me..sometimes she gets a bit barky when I leave for work but I normally give her a kong with food in it and she is OK...my dog walker says she is always fine by the time she is picked up . I do get the biggest 'welcome home .every night... fortunately I do not have any night time issues ( so far..)
> It can be difficult to differentiate between your dog just loving you and SA...
> ...


Yeah, I'm hoping it's just super love but you know how we all can be with our little 'Poos....only want the best for them!!
We give Vincent loads of things in his crate to keep him busy but he hardly touches them


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Ruth have a read of this from our cockapoo Owners website:
> 
> http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_training_home_alone_cockapoos.html
> 
> Members of our website can also take advantage of speaking to our ADPT trainer and Behaviourist this Thursday on our FB page which will be live chat from 7-9p.m


Thanks Shirley! I shall def have a look


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy has always had seperation issues  

If he is barking and howling then he sounds like he is trying to let you know that he wants attention. If other behaviours start to show it could be signs of stress or anxiety. 

Does he pant and drool? Does he chew things?

Daisy has gone backwards. I have been emailing Anne who is running our Q&A session on Facebook and she says this often happens after a change such as the end of school holidays. Daisy has had us all to herself and suddenly the kids are back at school and I am in and out all the time. I nearly took a photo this morning to show what I came down to but I was too upset. Daisy was sat in the middle of her bed panting and wet surrounded (literally) by the stuffing from her bed. The worse thing is I have to ignore her for five minutes when she is like before letting her out. It is really hard but she needs to know that she doesn't get my attention immediately. 

You could try having the crate in the bedroom for a bit and moving it further away but there might be other simple things that Anne might suggest you could do. It is worth asking her on our FB page. 

You can email me if you ever want to share tactics though, having been through it I am always happy to chat with others. xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your morning Sarah, that sounds really difficult


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Part of separation anxiety can be helped by not letting the dog be with you all the time you are home. Dont let the dog go with you to the toilet, when you got to make a cup of tea etc. Lots of little separations with no fuss before or after.

Have a signal that there are going to be a period where the dog is not going to get attention from you. The suggestion I have seen for this is a red towel hung over the door. During this period you don't look, speak to or touch the dog. What you are trying to do is make it so the dont learns there will be times where it cant have you or your attention but doing it more gently than just walking off and leaving it.

Many owners have their dogs beside them touching and talking to them constantly and most handle that and then being separated but some just can't cope. The aim is to loosen the bond a bit so that dog learns it can cope apart from you for longer and longer periods. It can be just as hard on the owner loosening the bond and for some of the dogs and owners I saw with it the owner was the one with bigger separation anxiety than the dog.

Pop the dog in another room while you hoover or do something noisy that they can hear you and know you are around. Do that several times a day.

In an ideal world you would build the dog up from the periods where you are there with a signal ignoring it, to having it in another room with you making lots of noise so it knows you are around to you putting a radio on loud in the next room and sneaking out for longer and longer periods. Before leaving the dog you would give it a good exercise so its more likely to want to sleep and leave it a high value toy or treat such as a stuffed kong or something your dog loves and takes time to eat. Make sure these toys and treats are not given at any other time to keep them high value and more interesting.

In the real world most folk are going to have to leave the dog at some point during the getting used to being left phase so the exercise and high value toy/chew will need to be used.

Its heartbreaking to see a dog so distressed so if you find ignoring your dog for periods hard then try to remember that its to help stop that distress so its for everyones good.

Hope things soon improve.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Turi said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your morning Sarah, that sounds really difficult


Thank you Turi, it wasn't great.  It was a sight I used to see alot but it was harder this morning knowing that we had moved so far forward. We will get there again but it has given me something to think about for future school holidays, making sure I still leave her every day for short periods as it appears her security is still very sensitive to change.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Daisy has always had seperation issues
> 
> If he is barking and howling then he sounds like he is trying to let you know that he wants attention. If other behaviours start to show it could be signs of stress or anxiety.
> 
> ...


He has his favourite toy which he always has in his mouth when we come down, it's usually soaking wet with drool 
We've had a full house over the holidays, and both me and Dan were with him everyday for 10 days...I guess that might be the trigger here.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Rufini said:


> He has his favourite toy which he always has in his mouth when we come down, it's usually soaking wet with drool
> We've had a full house over the holidays, and both me and Dan were with him everyday for 10 days...I guess that might be the trigger here.


I think you are right. I have been going over possible triggers with Daisy and there are quite a few things which when added together I can understand how this has happened.

My cat died just before Christmas. Before this daisy wasn't allowed upstairs to allow the cat to have his quiet space. after he had dies we let daisy come up which meant that even when we were oputting the children to bed we were letting Daisy join us.

Because it was the holidays and I was being very lazy we were around all of the time.

Her DAP diffuser ran out at the beginning of December and because she was so settled I decided to risk not buying another.

Suddenly..kids back at school, I am doing three school runs per day so not only is there anxiety but also no diffuser working which might have just made the resulting stress not so extreme! 

It is easy to look back and see where we went wrong, but I will really have to think about future holidays and try and make sure we do not disrupt her routine too much or try and compensate for change somehow.

I am desperately hoping that it wont be too long before we can get her settled again.

Soo's advice is good, I would definitely agree with the short seperations. If it does carry on I would consider DAP products in conjunction with any training. I didn't realise what an effect it was having until the diffuser ran out. I think we would have been fine on this occasion if the other factors hadn't occured but when we were training Daisy when first getting her I hadn't noticed the diffuser was empty and she relapsed. Hopefully Vincent will be easy to sort out though!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I haven't used the DAP diffusers as they were just becoming popular as I stopped doing the behaviour work but they do get a good review and seem to help calm the dogs.


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

That is a really good advce, Sheilagh, thank you. It's a good reminder for me as well again. Dogs can give "the look" and we want to cuddle, of comfort or play with them immediatly. I still have the stair gates up and use them, so that Cider still knows he cannot be with me all the time, altough I am in the house. He follows me to the toilet as well and scratches on the door when I close it. 
And Ruth, I read though the lines, that you feel sorry for Vincent, he will scence these feeling, and will think there really IS a reason to worry. But really you know, he is safe and well looked after. What I am trying to say is, keep it as natural as possible. No big fuss, when you have to leave and yes, a good idea to get him used to some little times on his own by just being in a diffent room. I wish you good luck and hope with a couple of excercises he can cope easier.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

They do react to changes much more than we may think. Hattie had a few funny days when I had a new sofa delivered. Things we take for granted can obviously be very strange for them.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Ruth
We haven't got our puppy yet but the problems you describe are just the same as we have experienced with my son and his girlfriends pug, Pearl. She is 16 months old now and we have her here sometimes for the day as they both work and she wants to follow me everywhere. She shoots into the loo after me, she cries when I am in the shower or bath (I think she'd like to jump in) and if I leave her in a room with my husband she scratches the door till I come back or he let's her out. She sleeps well in her crate at night but in the day time she fights with her bed and has ripped the bottom layer out. She is very loving but I think she worries when I am out of her sight in case I don't come back. When we get our puppy I'm not going to let her go to the loo with me or upstairs as it's a hard habit to break. Good luck with Vincent.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Daisy has always had seperation issues
> 
> If he is barking and howling then he sounds like he is trying to let you know that he wants attention. If other behaviours start to show it could be signs of stress or anxiety.
> 
> ...


Its so weird this thread had come up today as my neighbour told me Betty has been barking when i've been out which she hasn't done in ages. She's always quiet when i get in or when he dog walker gets her.

My neighbour and i have put it down to going back to normal after the Christmas break where she has been with me a lot. Which seems to be supported by your trainer. Also our neighbour has got a new puppy a few doors down and i can here that barking and the kids playing loudly with it in the garden and i think Betty hears that sets her off. My neighbour says Betty doesn't sound stressed not like when she was a puppy, but it does seem strange that its coincided with going back to work after he break.

Ruth, sorry to hear Vincent is not settling, you do just worry don't you as you want them to be happy. Am sure you will have it all under contorl again soon, I am sure it is just them testing boundaries at times.

Sarah you have done such a great job with Daisy and I am sure you will have her settled again soon.

x


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lucy (5 months) still has separation issues too, so I feel your pain! My husband has been working from home, so there is always someone here with her. The few times we have left her (2hrs max) we have videotaped her and she howled/barked/whined pretty much the entire time. The 1st few times we left her in her crate, and the last few we just gated off the kitchen. I leave plenty of treats and toys, and she barely touches them. I have been trying to train her to be ok with being alone, but it is so hard and I dont seem to be getting anywhere.
My husband is going to start working away from home again starting tomorrow and I go back to school next week so I definitely need to get her used to it asap since she will be home alone a lot more often, for longer periods. 
Has anyone successfully dealt with this issue? How did you do it? I'm glad we're not alone!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The way I started to train Daisy to be left was taken from a thread on PF. 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/112552-how-help-dog-separation-anxiety.html

This was really helpful and gave me the confidence to deal with Daisy's issues.

One of the things you could try is leavong the room, coming back and treating, and then leaving it longer each time before going back in. Then add things like going out the front door and returning etc etc.

You also can see if there is a trigger that starts anxiety like picking up your bag or keys?

Have a look at Anne's training blog, this is the bit on training for seperation. 

http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/alonetraining/

Good luck. x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

posted twice!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

We had a similar behaviour regression with Rosie but not quite so bad! I have also put it down to the Christmas break!

Rosie used to bark lots in her cage if she could hear me anywhere else. So I started leaving her out of her cage when I was upstairs (she isn't allowed upstairs) and if she barked, I came down and calmly put her in her cage. It worked and it didn't affect how she was in her cage at night. Since going back to work after Christmas, she has been quite whiny when I go upstairs and has barked if I go out and leave her in her cage. I'm hoping it will pass - she doesn't get left alone much so I think it might take a while to get used to it again.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Last night we did a bit of an experiment...
Me and Dan put Vincent to bed in the crate and went upstairs. Listened to him howl and whine for a while, then started talking. He could hear us and the barking/whining got louder. We stopped talking, he carried on for about 1-2 minutes and settled down (we heard a few huffs ad puffs, but he tends to do that when he's trying to get comfy!). After about 5 minutes we started talking again and after about 30 seconds he started up again!
To be honest we hadn't realised that he could hear us from the kitchen. Even whispering he started up again. I wonder if it's like him saying 'Guys guys you forgot me!?'
We've decided to go right back to the start with the crate training, so whenever he falls asleep on the sofa put him in, and leave him in there for periods of abut 15 minutes a time each day.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That sounds like a good plan. 

Funnily enough I did the same sort of thing with Daisy last night.

When I went through this before I found that at one stage my presence calmed her however when I tried hanging around for longer last night it seemed to upset her even more that she couldn't get to me. I also made the mistake of having the door to the upstairs open when I told her it was time to 'get busy' (wee before bed) and not only did she very slightly piddle on the floor but she also darted upstairs and jumped in to bed with my eldest! 
I then had to coax her outside with a cocktail sausage where she did go (thank goodness) and then put her to bed. 

The bedtime wee is obviously a big trigger for her so I think I will do this earlier in the evening.

I just went to bed in the end last night. She stopped barking but I know she was tearing up her bed because I found all the bits this morning. Rightly or wrongly I have decided I am going to continue what I was doing before this happens, unless it continues or gets worse and then I will have a rethink.

Good luck tonight Ruth and remember to keep the noise down!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah the bedtime pee is now at least half and hour before bed! I think as soon as VIncent gets into the fresh nightime air he wakes up so doesn't want to go to bed


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Do you give them bed time treats? I was just thinking how different Rosie is to Vincent and Daisy, as she goes racing to the back door any time I start moving about after about 9 o'clock, clearly in the hope that it is bedtime. When it is bedtime, she races out for her wee and then races back and into her cage. But then I realised the difference - Rosie gets a kong at night, stuffed with natural instinct and a few biscuity treats as a plug. Mind you, Rosie is very incentivised by food, to say the least...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have always given a high value treat such as sausage or chicken when I put her to bed. It was actually frankfurters that helped improve her bedtime as it was the first treat I found that she loved. I have been giving her extra big bits for the last two nights!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Do you give them bed time treats? I was just thinking how different Rosie is to Vincent and Daisy, as she goes racing to the back door any time I start moving about after about 9 o'clock, clearly in the hope that it is bedtime. When it is bedtime, she races out for her wee and then races back and into her cage. But then I realised the difference - Rosie gets a kong at night, stuffed with natural instinct and a few biscuity treats as a plug. Mind you, Rosie is very incentivised by food, to say the least...


This sounds like Betty. She sometimes takes herself off to bed about 9pm ish! Then when she hears me clean my teeth she knows she is going out for her last wee and she then flies back into bed and is in bed before i can get my shoes off!! And there is no food involved, she just loves her bed!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JulesB said:


> This sounds like Betty. She sometimes takes herself off to bed about 9pm ish! Then when she hears me clean my teeth she knows she is going out for her last wee and she then flies back into bed and is in bed before i can get my shoes off!! And there is no food involved, she just loves her bed!!


I'm with Betty!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JulesB said:


> This sounds like Betty. She sometimes takes herself off to bed about 9pm ish! Then when she hears me clean my teeth she knows she is going out for her last wee and she then flies back into bed and is in bed before i can get my shoes off!! And there is no food involved, she just loves her bed!!


Wow...if only!  Sensible Betty! x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

JulesB said:


> And there is no food involved, she just loves her bed!!


Like me!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Wow...if only!  Sensible Betty! x


Her bed is on the floor of my bedroom though!! She spent the first 3 weeks sleeping in a pen in the kitchen and then ended up in my room!! She always sleeps in her bed til about 5am when she seems to end up on mine (but to be honest i like a cuddle with her and as she's so small she doesn't take up much space on my bed!!!).

Weirdly when she was in the kitchen, right from day one she settled well at night, it was around 4am she would wake up and not settle.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Like me!!





weez74 said:


> I'm with Betty!


Me too!! Nothing beats your own bed does it!!!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Poor Rosie at the bottom of the stairs! I'm a mean mummy!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Her bed is on the floor of my bedroom though!! She spent the first 3 weeks sleeping in a pen in the kitchen and then ended up in my room!! She always sleeps in her bed til about 5am when she seems to end up on mine (but to be honest i like a cuddle with her and as she's so small she doesn't take up much space on my bed!!!).
> 
> Weirdly when she was in the kitchen, right from day one she settled well at night, it was around 4am she would wake up and not settle.


For the last couple of nights I have been very tempted to move her bed upstairs (not the crate) but so far have managed not to give in!  Husband would be


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Poor Rosie at the bottom of the stairs! I'm a mean mummy!


To be fair if i lived in a house she would have been downstairs but i have a flat thats pretty open plan and there was nowhere i could really put a crate so it just worked better to have her in my room (but i do love cheeky cockapoo cuddles and shes often curled up against me by the morning so like my own hot water bottle!!!).


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Cockapoo cuddles are always nice! When she jumped into bed last night with Annabel I had trouble prising her away, I think she would have quite happily let her stay there!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> For the last couple of nights I have been very tempted to move her bed upstairs (not the crate) but so far have managed not to give in!  Husband would be


I would move hubby into the crate and Daisy into the bed


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I would move hubby into the crate and Daisy into the bed


So tempting Shirley...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh how I have missed sleeping down here on the floor! But at least doodle daisey is calm. X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Oh how I have missed sleeping down here on the floor! But at least doodle daisey is calm. X



Poor you Sarah.......back on the floor but at least Daisy is happy eh!

Atleast you know it works and you will get there again as you have before. Hopefully it won't take as long this time.

My crazy Daisy seems to be against sleeping at the moment again too


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh dear, does she want to be in with you or is she not settling? Henry is 5 and he would sleep with us he is also the one who suffers worse with bad dreams , the girls were never as restless. 

Had an awful night! Daisy calmed down but throughout the night seemed to wake up and whine, not sure how much I actually slept but it was very hard to get up this morning!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarah you could perhaps try music.

I bought a CD for mine which is specifically designed for dogs and the music chosen helps relax them. It was recommended to me by some-one on PF whom had good results too. It may not work for all but it wasn't expensive so maybe worth a try?

We had good results with it- but haven't filmed out two for a while, but the times we did it really helped with their SA.

I have also put it on when grooming them and it makes them more chilled.

It plays for an hour. Put it on for half an hour before she goes to bed , then press replay and let it play.

If you are interested let me know.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We've tried giving him a stuffed kong and nice food in the past but he ends up ignoring them for most the night.

He's SO good when it comes to training (we picked up 'finish' at training in 5 minutes!) but whenever we try and train him to go into his crate he just refuses!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm feeling for you, Ladies. My son (age 2) had nightmares for the first time last night. After the second one, I brought him to our bed (I'm so much softer with the kids!) and then had an hour of him kicking me, slapping me and shoving his fingers up my nose, each one perfectly timed for the point when I was just dropping off to sleep. He got put back in his own bed after an hour and a half. I have had stern words tonight and told him that Daddy will come and see him if he cries tonight. Daddy is nowhere near as soft as me! 

It's a shame your 'poos can't be reasoned with in the same way.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

weez74 said:


> I'm feeling for you, Ladies. My son (age 2) had nightmares for the first time last night. After the second one, I brought him to our bed (I'm so much softer with the kids!) and then had an hour of him kicking me, slapping me and shoving his fingers up my nose, each one perfectly timed for the point when I was just dropping off to sleep. He got put back in his own bed after an hour and a half. I have had stern words tonight and told him that Daddy will come and see him if he cries tonight. Daddy is nowhere near as soft as me!
> 
> It's a shame your 'poos can't be reasoned with in the same way.


It always sounds much funnier when its happening to someone else
Daisy is just a pain in the bottom who wants to drink milk all night, Molly used to suffer with night terrors, that was awful, the only good thing was she never remembered any of it by morning.
My fingers are firmly crossed for a better night tonight


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Crate moved into the bedroom, will let you know how he does! Got a 3 week plan to move him slowly back downstairs!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Last night was a nightmare  Vincent refused to get into his crate, we had to almost force him in. Then he was awake until 2am crying and sniffing about. We were trying to be good and not talk to him or acknowledge him, but it got to the point where we really needed sleep so Dan sat up in bed and just stared at him! Vincent was quiet so we started saying 'good boy, it's ok' etc to try and reassure him.
After that he was asleep, and then my alarm went off at 6:30 ._. so so so tired!

We're going to keep it up and I think crate training is really the best way forward for him.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Last night was good! This time though I went to bed half an hour earlier than normal, read in bed, and put Vincent straight into his crate. he whined a little bit but seemed much happier with the lights on. 
When I turned the lights off he got a bit grumbley but I just started saying 'Settle down, Settle'. We use settle at training group to get him to calm down around the other dogs...no idea why we didn't think of using it for his crate! He was quiet all night, woke up at the same time as us and seemed a much happier doggy this morning compaired to yesterday 

We'll see how tonight goes!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Thats great Ruth! Hopefully he is now realising it isnt that bad and will settle down.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Soo said:


> Thats great Ruth! Hopefully he is now realising it isnt that bad and will settle down.


Let's hope so...! I think once he realised that although he couldn't get to us we were still there he was ok. I think on Tuesday we're going to try and move the crate to a different position in the room, closer to the door. He won't be able to see us as well but should be able to hear us.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad to hear that last night was better for you Ruth . That sounds like a good plan you have there.

I have spent three nights on the floor now, last night was not so good. I am struglling as I think being left upsets Daisy but also seeing me but not being able to get to me also upsets her! She started whining about 3am but like you I told her to settle down, I eventually let her out of her crate at 6am which is when I get up normally but because I work on Fridays I then went back to sleep until 7am and she laid next to me! I am not sure that would have been helpful to her training! 

I have also stopped her from coming up stairs again as I have realised that allowing her to follow me everywhere is not good for her issues! 

Good luck again tonight, I hope that it continues for you. xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeay! Another really good night 
Although I've developed a cough and couldn't stop coughing all night :/ But Vincent was a star! Even when I got out of bed and went downstairs to get medicine he stayed settled  I think we're ready for phase II!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is fabulous! Well done and I hope your cough gets better soon! xx


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Great news! Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm hoping I'm not jinxing it here but had a great day with Vincent 
Normally when my boyfriend (or me) goes to work Vincent will sit by the door and howl and howl 
Today though he watched Dan go to work, looked at me and made himself comfy on the sofa and started watching tv!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Ah! the joys of daytime tv!!!!


----------

